#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

## raza hussaini

just forget those BULKY (>700 MB,Eg:Matlab & etc..,) software to accomplish simple mathematics . i have used this software for years for my labs and thermodynamics just check out this simple but very powerful software for your handy calculations . here is a brief intro..



EES ('ease') is a revolutionary program which will change the way you think and work. EES provides capabilities not found in any other equation solving program. EES will solve large sets of non-linear algebraic and differential equations. EES also provides publication-quality plots, linear and non-linear regression, optimization, unit conversion and consistency checking, and uncertainty analyses. Built-in functions are provided for thermodynamic and transport properties of many substances, including steam, air, refrigerants, cryogenic fluids, JANAF table gases, hydrocarbons and psychrometrics. Additional property data can be added. EES also allows user-written functions, procedures, modules, and tabular data. EES can also interface with REFPROP and other NIST fluid property programs. REFPROP provides the most advanced methods for estimating the properties of mixtures. The Professional version allows many other additional features including animation and the ability to make stand-alone programs.

links for downloading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## RAAbro

Thank You

----------


## camiqmex

thank you

----------


## camiqmex

Thank You

----------


## miguelmo89

Thank You

----------


## coconut123

Thank You

----------


## CEO76

let see

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## aadamx

Thank You

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## sunny2518

Thank You

----------


## pstriolo

Thank You

----------


## tahaders

thank you

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## mas_panuci

thank you

----------


## kmit

Thank You

----------


## mario2056

thank you so much

----------


## sufiana02

thank you

----------


## m_galal185

thnx

----------


## fatlip605

Thank You

----------


## eahms

gggggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## kunal_5683

thnkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ahsan

thank u

----------


## gdrillman

thank you

----------


## ahmed morshidy



----------


## mohammed

thank you

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## lunitunz

thanks

----------


## vpsingh

where is the link to download API Codes

----------


## vpsingh

Dear Members,

kindly send me if anyone has the link to download API Codes.

Thanks

----------


## azou01

thank you

----------


## Kamel

thanks

----------


## harefaat58

Thank You

----------


## dicabrioxxxx

thank you

----------


## nandz

thanks

----------


## dicabrioxxxx

thanks you

----------


## waelgs

thanks

----------


## fajr07

Thanks

----------


## Sukinho

Very well done, man! It looks like a really interesting software.

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## Belka

thank you

----------


## kshaa

Thanks dear for sharing

----------


## Ahmed El-said

Thanks you

----------


## yassama

thank you

----------


## z.eghtesadi

thanks alot

----------


## icaro

thank you

----------


## alex2002

tHANK YOU

----------


## munari

Thank You so much....

muach...muachh..muach... :Big Grin:

----------


## morva2000

thank you so much

----------


## morva2000

thanks

----------


## guhan.s.s

> thank you so much



Thank u somach

----------


## zaman_rizwan

Thank You

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## guhan.s.s

> thank you so much



thank u

----------


## guhan.s.s

thank u

----------


## gaurav2004inus

thanks

----------


## guhan.s.s

thanks

----------


## vinaynavalgund

thanku

----------


## americo007

thank you

----------


## romly

thank you

----------


## syamantakdhar

Thank You

----------


## rayek72

thanks alot even b4 I c what can this prog do

----------


## jambo

Thank You  :Smile:

----------


## engabdou1

thank you

----------


## rudiskw456

Thank you

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## navinplanetm

thank you

----------


## suga

thank you

----------


## hientruc

thanks

----------


## Oilandgas

where is it?

----------


## mervatnabil

thanks

----------


## angel_6669

thank you

----------


## cup_han

thanks a lot

----------


## hnvx

great! This is gonna be very useful for me and my coworker. Thank you!

----------


## ndyn

Thank You

----------


## eptpgp

thanks

----------


## ehabahmedie

Thank You

----------


## hoangvk

Thanks

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## martinjosemc

gracias thank you. all information is very important for my petroleum engineer degree

----------


## kalam2k2

> just forget those BULKY (>700 MB,Eg:Matlab & etc..,) software to accomplish simple mathematics . i have used this software for years for my labs and thermodynamics just check out this simple but very powerful software for your handy calculations . here is a brief intro..
> 
> EES ('ease') is a revolutionary program which will change the way you think and work. EES provides capabilities not found in any other equation solving program. EES will solve large sets of non-linear algebraic and differential equations. EES also provides publication-quality plots, linear and non-linear regression, optimization, unit conversion and consistency checking, and uncertainty analyses. Built-in functions are provided for thermodynamic and transport properties of many substances, including steam, air, refrigerants, cryogenic fluids, JANAF table gases, hydrocarbons and psychrometrics. Additional property data can be added. EES also allows user-written functions, procedures, modules, and tabular data. EES can also interface with REFPROP and other NIST fluid property programs. REFPROP provides the most advanced methods for estimating the properties of mixtures. The Professional version allows many other additional features including animation and the ability to make stand-alone programs.
> 
> links for downloading
> hidden content may not be quoted



thank you

----------


## gandhi_hendrawan

thankyou

----------


## alia1984

:Smile:  thank you

----------


## zorro

Thank you

----------


## fadiragb

thank you too much

----------


## thai02h5

ttttttttks

----------


## alsane

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## waelgs

thank you

----------


## hider

> just forget those BULKY (>700 MB,Eg:Matlab & etc..,) software to accomplish simple mathematics . i have used this software for years for my labs and thermodynamics just check out this simple but very powerful software for your handy calculations . here is a brief intro..
> 
> EES ('ease') is a revolutionary program which will change the way you think and work. EES provides capabilities not found in any other equation solving program. EES will solve large sets of non-linear algebraic and differential equations. EES also provides publication-quality plots, linear and non-linear regression, optimization, unit conversion and consistency checking, and uncertainty analyses. Built-in functions are provided for thermodynamic and transport properties of many substances, including steam, air, refrigerants, cryogenic fluids, JANAF table gases, hydrocarbons and psychrometrics. Additional property data can be added. EES also allows user-written functions, procedures, modules, and tabular data. EES can also interface with REFPROP and other NIST fluid property programs. REFPROP provides the most advanced methods for estimating the properties of mixtures. The Professional version allows many other additional features including animation and the ability to make stand-alone programs.
> 
> links for downloading
> hidden content may not be quoted



Thank you

----------


## karnos

thanks

----------


## azou01

Thank You

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

thanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## kashyap80

thanks..

----------


## Dwi Susanto

Thank you very much,...

----------


## talha_sangi

thank you

----------

Excellent Tool, Thanks

----------


## sureshreddy325

thanks

----------


## rikinpatel6

I want to study about phase equilibrium of fatty acid. Any one has ant type of special software. For Equation sover Thanks

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## vsiddha

thanks

----------


## nguyentb

thanks a lot

----------


## doppler83

gracias!!!

----------


## haree

thank u

See More: Engineering Equation Solver(EES)

----------


## eduardo_co

Thanks, great post

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## aguslatief

Thanks a lot..

----------


## ayyappanrvd

thank u for adding this software

----------


## pependo

thank you.

----------


## Juan1n

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Andaliman82

Where can I download free EES? Thank you

----------


## REGI_MAX

Where can I download free EES? Thank you.... 

try this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nadirsha

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy....!

----------

